# Current Red Brick Espresso



## DavidGodfrey (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi all for the past week I have been trying to get the best out of this espresso. I find using the recommended settings it's extremely sour.

I am using an expobar dual boiler and find pushing the temp up doesn't help.

The only thing that helps is raising the dose from 19 to 21 grams which makes the espresso much more balanced and works so much better with milk. What are others finding and does anyone recommend anything other than increase dose to de-crease the brightness of the espresso?

Thanks David


----------



## DavidGodfrey (Jul 28, 2011)

Just to add I am using 18g vst basket.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What temperature are you brewing at? and what volume are you extracting to?

Weight in = 21g, Volume (weight of liquid) = ?

Time taken?


----------



## DavidGodfrey (Jul 28, 2011)

94oC and 30g brew weight

Time taken 30s after the first drop in the cup.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

That's quite a long pull considering there's probs about 8-10 secs preinfuse before the first drop shows.would have thought it'd be more bitter than sour,strange

I was pulling 32s with 18g in 18g VST with 29g out,that was nearly 2 week after the roast date tho,

Maybe too fresh yet,how old are the beans?


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

I typically found that redbrick works well as a ristretto - while i can only go by sight, that is how i think many of the coffee shops pull it.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd read about others' previous experiences.

I like it with milk, and tended to go for long extractions (35s plus) and a relatively large brew volume.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I had same prob. Wasted over half a pack and never for a single decent shot. Have up, gave I away and went back to coffees roasted the way I actually liked them. I then found fazenda and never looked back.


----------



## DavidGodfrey (Jul 28, 2011)

Coffee is over a week old now I'll try again tomorrow with a lighter dose.


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

I have always found drinking Red Brick there is a certain taste no matter where I have drunk it that didnt tastr quite right. I think I just don't like the coffee either with milk or as Espresso.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

New red brick is insanely good! Raspberries like I've never tasted. I urge everyone to try this in a good cafe if possible.

40% La Serrania (Colombia)

30% Tegu and Tula (Ethiopia)

30% Sertao (Brazil)


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Yeah I've just a new 2KG bag and the latest blend is tastes fantastic I tend to buy a 2KG bag every month so see how they change their blend often.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Just had my first ever Red Brick espresso at Lantana in London. First sip FRUIT and intense lime, followed by fat chocolate and ending in more lime. Never had anything like it before. The barista said she took a while to get accustomed to the taste when she arrived from NZ a year ago and loves it in flat whites.... Though she says plenty of punters don't really cope with it in milk.....

Can imagine if you had never tasted it served professionally you might struggle to know what it should taste like when trying to get it right at home......


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Laynes in Leeds are serving this and as an espresso i loved it.


----------



## photojonny (Jun 9, 2013)

I had this in Laynes and have been using in my new (used) Gaggia. It blew me away when I first tried it. Is it coffee or a fruit drink?! It's gorgeous at Laynes and at home.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I had this at Laynes aswell,loved it as an espresso but wasn't as keen in the piccolo,probably just too sweet tasting for my palate tho


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

I got a bag of this as an emergency stop gap. Popped into Taylor st and asked for their darkest roast and was pointed to this. Thought it a bit strange as square mile aren't generally known to roast dark but the choice was limited so got it anyway.

Not a big fan, find it far too acidic for my taste. I have it as a 21g espresso and wife has it as a 18g latte and she doesn't like it either.

The londinium delivery can't come soon enough (even though they normally need a 10-14 rest period)!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought I'd give it another go. Would never like it as espresso but in milk it is totally insipid.....and that is with a 20g dose.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> The londinium delivery can't come soon enough (even though they normally need a 10-14 rest period)!


I seem to remember that Coffeechap said that when they arrive next Tuesday they will have already been rested. Can someone correct me on this if I misunderstood & am wrong?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

ronsil said:


> I seem to remember that Coffeechap said that when they arrive next Tuesday they will have already been rested. Can someone correct me on this if I misunderstood & am wrong?


I thought it was roasted Wednesday? May be wrong though.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> I thought I'd give it another go. Would never like it as espresso but in milk it is totally insipid.....and that is with a 20g dose.


what about in a hot chocolate?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> I thought it was roasted Wednesday? May be wrong though.


roasted monday so should be ok wednesday, 9 days post roast but thursday best....


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Had some red brick the the other day at a local specialist coffee shop. Not sure if its just how they prepared it, but I wouldn't be rushing back!

Somehow rather sharp, even in milk, with a bit of a nauseating after taste. I had an artisan roast flat white just five minutes earlier, and in comparison the red brick left me feeling ill.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I was using Red brick before trying Rave's Italian Job. I much prefer Raves I.J and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Garry (May 16, 2013)

what shop were you in shrink? i always though wellingtons did red brick pretty well.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm not keen on the current redbrick either (think it's the Tega and Tula), hopefully the next iteration will be more red fruit than citrus.

Edit: The Kenyan SO they've had recently was beautiful but they seem to have run out.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> what about in a hot chocolate?


Would never do that, but now you've made me want a hot chocolate


----------



## photojonny (Jun 9, 2013)

I love this stuff. I'd actually like some recommendations for other beans/blends like it. And any unwanted beans can be sent my way!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> I thought I'd give it another go. Would never like it as espresso but in milk it is totally insipid.....and that is with a 20g dose.


Actually, 10 days post roast it has got a bit tastier....but only with a massive dose and less milk than Inormally use.

Still not good enough to justify the £/kg in my opinion, but its only my opinion


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Changed the blend again this week, new one sounds more like my cup of tea. Not sure whether to pick some up when I'm done with my JamesGourmet order or try some Extract.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I got the newsletter this week aswell and agree the new blend sounds very nice


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Just bought a bag yesterday from Look Mum No Hands as I was over watching the Tour De France (free Vedett Belgian beer and burgers by the way). I had originally planned to drop into Allpress.

Anyway, this blend is:

50% La Bolsa (Guatemala)

40% Bosques De San Francisco (Guatemala)

10% Gachenge AB (Kenya)

Tastes nice. Not excessively sour. I should add that I'm using a La Marzocco basket now, and it requires that I grind a notch finer on my Mazzer, thus increased extraction compared to my old basket. I poured for 35s and didn't reach bitterness.

Anyway, I had this as a flat white this morning (my previous experience with Red Brick led me to think that it was best with milk). It's slightly toffee/treacly/licorice flavoured, but without losing the more delicate flavours of the beans.

Just tried it via Aeropress and it was excellent. Balanced, with a toffee-like flavour again. That was 6 mins odd, at a medium grind. I don't like tranditional espresso roasts in the Aeropress, so it does prove in a way that it's a lighter roast.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I bought a bag of red brick from association on Friday but haven't opened it yet. Had a nice espresso with it at Victoria park pavilion.

Was up at timber yard yesterday and popped my head round the door of look mum no hands but it was pretty busy - didn't know it was free beer and burgers though! Went to fix after which was just about ok.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Have you taken a taste of it yet? I could smell the yirgacheffe when I popped the lid this morning, but it wasn't present when I first bought them.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Not yet, found a bag of finca la fany lurking at the back of my cupboard that had to be used pretty soon so just finishing that first. Probably be on to red brick Sunday or Monday.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I may see what I can squeeze into my LM 17g basket. It's a medium roast, so I may be able to get more than average.

It's worth saying again that this blend is excellent in the Aeropress.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone tried september's red brick yet?


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

No, too much coffee on the go at the moment, very tempted though - it sounds good. Have you?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Nimble Motionists said:


> No, too much coffee on the go at the moment, very tempted though - it sounds good. Have you?


Not yet mate, big SM fan though

will get some next week and report back


----------

